# Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?



## Rockthatbody (12. Dezember 2017)

*Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Nabend,

ich habe vor den neuesten Alienware 17 mit der - NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1080 mit 8 GB GDDR5X und einem 17,3-Zoll-TN-Display, UHD (3.840 x 2.160), 60 Hz, reflexionsarm, 400 cd/m², mit NVIDIA G-SYNC, mit Tobii zu kaufen.


Auf 4k UHD will ich nicht verzichten, das beste Bild was ich jemals gesehen haben. Allerdings nerven mich die 60hz, bin Amateur E-Sportler und wir Trainieren nur auf 144hz Monitoren. 


Meine eigentliche Frage:

Geht ein 144hz 4k Monitor via HDMI 2.0 an den HDMI 2.0 Anschluss von dem Alienware 17 ohne irgendwelche Verluste? 

Der Alienware 17 hat folgende Anschlüsse:

1. SuperSpeed-USB 3.0-Port Typ A 

2. Mini-Display Port 1.2-Ausgang (zertifiziert) 

3. HDMI 2.0-Ausgang

4. ThunderBolt™ 3-Port


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit meinem Latein am ende, vielleicht kennt sich einer von euch Profis damit aus. Dell konnte mir auch nicht wirklich Helfen.


best regards,

rockthatbody


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Naja, erstens gibt es noch keine UHD 144Hz Monitore zu kaufen und zweitens werden die erstmal nur mit DP 1.4 funktionieren.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Es gibt keinen 4k 144hz monitor. Es gibt nur einen 4k 120hz Oled Monitor. Der kostet allerdings 5000€. Und per HDMI funktioniert das ganze auch nicht. Du bräuchtest ein Displayport 1.4 Kabel.

Das wird ein sehr teures Hobby. Nächstes Jahr kommen dann 4k 144hz Monitore mit IPS Panels auf den Markt. Die Kosten dann nicht ganz so viel. Allerdings sind 1500-2000€ immer noch eine Menge und....zu viel....

Achso....der Rechner um den Monitor mit so vielen Fps zu versorgen gibt es schon. Nur kostet der mehr als 6000€ und erfordert viel Arbeit, da sli Profile gesucht werden/gemoddet werden müssen usw.    Irgendwann ist man dann jenseits der 10.000er Marke


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Den UHD 120HZ OLED konnte man nie kaufen, der kam später mit 60Hz kurz auf den amerikanischen Markt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Dell UP3218K Review | World's First 8K Monitor Review | TRUE 8K (7680x4320) | ThirtyIR - YouTube   hier mal das Review zum ersten 8k 60hz Monitor von demjenigem mit dem stärksten Rechner überhaupt. Es geht dabei auch um 4k@144hz und andere Auflösungen


----------



## Rockthatbody (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen 4k 144hz monitor. Es gibt nur einen 4k 120hz Oled Monitor. Der kostet allerdings 5000€. Und per HDMI funktioniert das ganze auch nicht. Du bräuchtest ein Displayport 1.4 Kabel.
> 
> Das wird ein sehr teures Hobby. Nächstes Jahr kommen dann 4k 144hz Monitore mit IPS Panels auf den Markt. Die Kosten dann nicht ganz so viel. Allerdings sind 1500-2000€ immer noch eine Menge und....zu viel....
> 
> Achso....der Rechner um den Monitor mit so vielen Fps zu versorgen gibt es schon. Nur kostet der mehr als 6000€ und erfordert viel Arbeit, da sli Profile gesucht werden/gemoddet werden müssen usw.    Irgendwann ist man dann jenseits der 10.000er Marke



Ja die sind echt teuer, ich werde mir den Predator X27 - 2018 holen. Aber ich muss halt Wissen ob man den dann mit dem Laptop verbinden kann.

Mit dem DisplayPort 1.2 geht es echt nicht, muss es der Display Port 1.4 sein? Das ist echt schade. 


Die Power wird kein Problem sein, werde mit dem Alienware Grafik-Verstärker noch eine GTX 1080 TI OC reinhauen können.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Du brauchst halt ordentlich Bandbreite und selbst DP 1.4 nutzt für UHD 144Hz eine Datenkompression.


----------



## yingtao (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

4k mit mehr als 60 Hz wirst du mit dem Alienware nicht auf einen Monitor ausgeben können, da einfach ein entsprechender Anschluss fehlt. Du brauchst entwedet DP1.4 oder HDMI 2.1. Entsprechende Monitore werden frühstens in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2018 erwartet, da AUO aktuell der einzige Hersteller mit entsprechenden Panels ist und dieser noch Probleme hat. Neue Infos zu Preisen und Verfügbarkeit gibt es vielleicht auf der CES in Januar aber preislich sollte man irgendwas um die 2000-2500€ einkalkurieren, da der 27" von Asus mit 2000$+Steuer bepreist wurde.

Allgemein würde ich auch sagen das wenn du 144 Hz haben möchtest eher auf einen Monitor mit 1440p und 144Hz setzt, da die notwendige Leistung für 4k einfach enorm hoch ist. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ersetzt die GPU im Grafik-Verstärker deine GPU im Laptop und eine einzelne 1080ti reicht nicht aus für 4k mit mehr als 60 FPS (selbst mit niedrigeren Details). Selbst wenn über den Grafik-Verstärker SLI gehen würde, müsstest du dann auf eine 1080 setzen und keine 1080ti, da SLI nur mit 2x dem selben Grafikchip funktioniert und beide mit den selben Einstellungen laufen (die Desktopvariante würde sich an die etwas langsamere Laptopvariante anpassen).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*



yingtao schrieb:


> 4k mit mehr als 60 Hz wirst du mit dem Alienware nicht auf einen Monitor ausgeben können, da einfach ein entsprechender Anschluss fehlt. Du brauchst entwedet DP1.4 oder HDMI 2.1. Entsprechende Monitore werden frühstens in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2018 erwartet, da AUO aktuell der einzige Hersteller mit entsprechenden Panels ist und dieser noch Probleme hat. Neue Infos zu Preisen und Verfügbarkeit gibt es vielleicht auf der CES in Januar aber preislich sollte man irgendwas um die 2000-2500€ einkalkurieren, da der 27" von Asus mit 2000$+Steuer bepreist wurde.
> 
> Allgemein würde ich auch sagen das wenn du 144 Hz haben möchtest eher auf einen Monitor mit 1440p und 144Hz setzt, da die notwendige Leistung für 4k einfach enorm hoch ist. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ersetzt die GPU im Grafik-Verstärker deine GPU im Laptop und eine einzelne 1080ti reicht nicht aus für 4k mit mehr als 60 FPS (selbst mit niedrigeren Details). Selbst wenn über den Grafik-Verstärker SLI gehen würde, müsstest du dann auf eine 1080 setzen und keine 1080ti, da SLI nur mit 2x dem selben Grafikchip funktioniert und beide mit den selben Einstellungen laufen (die Desktopvariante würde sich an die etwas langsamere Laptopvariante anpassen).



Ein GTX 1080 sli ist dafür zu langsam. Man müsste schon auf ein 1080 ti sli setzen


----------



## 4B11T (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Einzige brauchbare Lösung (falls Geld keine Rolle spielt) Den Ailenware für unterwegs und einen Tower PC mit entsprechender Konfiguration für künftige 4K 144Hz Technik. Beides in einem geht einfach nicht. Die 1080 im Notebook ist mangels brauchbarer Kühlung auch eine nicht gerade taktfreudige Variante, die eher auf dem Niveau einer GTX1070ti liegt. Da ist schon WQHD in e-sport tauglichen 144Hz je nach Game reines Wunschdenken.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alienware 17 Laptop mit 4k UHD (60hz) an einen 4k - 144hz Monitor via HDMI 2.0 Anschließen?*

Titan V im Sli, falls das überhaupt geht


----------

